# Goldfish, what bottom-dwellers may join?



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Yesterday I got two goldfish for my large aquarium (forget the gal. ammount, but its big enough for two Sarasa comet goldfish, and yes I know how big they get).

What bottom dwellers can join them? Would crayfish harm them, or would they when the fish get bigger?

I'd like to mainly stick to cold water, so corys and plecs are out. And I'd rather no catfish.

I'm thinking of a spinned loach or two, as they're found in local streams, but are there any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

well a chinese hifin banded shark would be great depending on the tank size. like goldfish they strive on cold water. but they can get large and are kinda hard 1to find


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Those banded sharks get like feet long. They shouldn't be sold in the aquarium trade.


Weather loaches are kept with Goldfish alot because they are cool water fish, but if the tank is less than 30g, I wouldn't get those.

Not sure, but I would think crayfish would try to nip the goldfish at night, if they ventured into the bottom area.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Those fish need a tank upwards of 120 gallons longterm. Hope you have that! Weather loaches would go well if you have that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about some sticklebacks...or darters...or gobies..all kinds of native fish out there..maybe some pike or musky..sunfish..bluegill


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Dojo loaches would work just fine.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*And YES those crayfish will snip the fins of your Goldies*


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i agree with loha. go with pike or bluegills


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have kept goldfish for a long time and since I started my present goldfish tank 6 months ago I have had much success. I keep 3 Golden Dojo Loaches and a Black Kuhli Loach along with a 5" Pleco and several fancy goldfish. The loaches don't really give off a lot of waste and clean up after the goldfish. I would go with Golden Dojo Loaches if I were you.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No fish "cleans up" after another fish, just wanted to clarify for the OP. No bottomfeeder will eat poop, they eat leftover food that hits the bottom.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I just wanted to add that Golden Dojo Loaches have a temperature range of 65-85 degrees farenheit so they are ideal with goldfish.


----------

